# Kindle and my exercise bike



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Tonight while riding my Schwinn AirDyne exercise bike and staring at the control panel I was thinking _surely there is a way_ to attach the Kindle there!!! It's about the same size. The Kindle would help with boredom and make the ride go faster.

Any suggestions or ideas on how to attach it? It looks just like this:


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Big rubber band?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Those little peel and stick velcro spots would probably work too.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't have any idea how you might attach it, but I can say that it will be worth your while.  My bike has a stand that my Kindle sits in, and reading keeps me pedaling away!  And when I read thrillers, I pedal faster!   I have come to think of my workouts as "protected reading time."

N


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I know it will be worth my while, that's why I'm on the quest!  I'm not sure I trust the rubber band or the velcro though.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There's some super tough heavy duty velcro that would probably be perfect. You could try bungee cords, too, but that seems a bit precarious. Look in the sewing notions at Joann or a sewing store. They have some heavy duty stuff at Lowe's and Home Depot too, I think.

Also, 3m makes some great removable adhesive that might work well; Target has a nice selection. Maybe try it out on a book and see how sturdy it seems before trying it on your Kindle. I bet you'll find a solution!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I've just got to give credit to anyone who can read while on an exercise  bike or treadmill.  Anyone who can look at a screen while peddling or "walking" deserves a reading medal in my book.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I did it all the time on my treadmill (it had a book rack) but I sold it because it took up too much room and bought the exercise bike.  The great thing about the Kindle is that you can increase the font so it should be even easier!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a little different from what I think you were asking, but it is a book holder that you attach to the Airdyne. It holds the book at a higher level, above the console; it looks like the Kindle would fit on the ledge easily:

http://www.schwinnfitness.com/schwinn-fitness/accessories/racksstands/prdcdovr~90710/Schwinn+Airdyne+Reading+Stand.jsp

Amazon has some generic type book holders for exercise bikes. But it looks like you would not have access to the console with them.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't even think to look at the AirDyne accessories!  That's perfect and maybe even better!!! ...unless someone can come up with something less expensive that would do the same thing.  $40 for a book holder = a lot of Kindle books.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

lynninva said:


> This is a little different from what I think you were asking, but it is a book holder that you attach to the Airdyne. It holds the book at a higher level, above the console; it looks like the Kindle would fit on the ledge easily:
> 
> http://www.schwinnfitness.com/schwinn-fitness/accessories/racksstands/prdcdovr~90710/Schwinn+Airdyne+Reading+Stand.jsp
> 
> Amazon has some generic type book holders for exercise bikes. But it looks like you would not have access to the console with them.


LOL I was just going to post this you beat me too it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

and THANK  YOU!  I knew someone on this board would know which is why I LOVE Kindleboards!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Off topic but just to tell you how fantastic Amazon customer service is...when we first ordered the bike the seat had a tiny split underneath the bottom.  It was not bad at all but considering how much the bike cost we were afraid that down the line it would get worse.  I called Amazon and they suggested having the bike picked up and wanted to send another one.  By that time my hubby had it almost all together so we didn't really want to do that.  I thought maybe they could just send a new seat but found out they couldn't.  What they did offer to do was give me a $50 credit on my Amazon account.  (which was cool because for now the seat is fine with a little black electrical tape over it.)


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

kindle book money!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm thinking a sheet of acrylic and some x-large 3M command adhevise strips. Play with it and see what you can come up with. I did something similar with my iPhone for my elliptical.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

So do you leave all that velcro stuck to the back of your iPhone?  (or kindle in my case?)  I'm not enjoying that idea even thought it sounds like a good plan.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Magenta said:


> I've just got to give credit to anyone who can read while on an exercise bike or treadmill. Anyone who can look at a screen while peddling or "walking" deserves a reading medal in my book.


I read on my bike as well, but it did take some getting used to. I have to increase the font size a bit to compensate for the movement. If the font is too small I lose my place quickly.

Another reason why I love my K1 - have any of you tried to change the font size on a DTB...doesn't work real well!


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

A couple of 3" drywall screws shoul'd do the trick ...I read on the bike also..I just hold it...i like the rubber band idea, only problem with that is it covers the intrument panel ?


----------



## Lynn2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

Another idea is put the Kindle near you and use the text to speech feature if you have it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I sometimes use text to speech to have Kindle read to me while I fold clothes or do dishes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> So do you leave all that velcro stuck to the back of your iPhone? (or kindle in my case?) I'm not enjoying that idea even thought it sounds like a good plan.


No. I didn't say Velcro. I use the command 3M strips (removable) I have a case for my iPhone that I have attached to my elliptical with the 3M strips. I just slide my phone in. It's easily removable.

I'm trying to work it out how to do it with my Kindle. Maybe I'll go get the supplies today and mess around with it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ahhh, a removable case.  hummmmm.  let me know if you figure anything out.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

perhaps fixing a piece of plywood to the underside of the control box such that the plywood extends out beyond the control box far enough to rest a Kindle on? 

                  - Tbb


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I didn't even think to look at the AirDyne accessories! That's perfect and maybe even better!!! ...unless someone can come up with something less expensive that would do the same thing. $40 for a book holder = a lot of Kindle books.


Why not get an inexpensive music stand and put it in front or alongside your bike?
Should be cheap and EASY, no tools needed


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

haha. nice! now, that's how Kindle changes the way we read!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I didn't even think to look at the AirDyne accessories! That's perfect and maybe even better!!! ...unless someone can come up with something less expensive that would do the same thing. $40 for a book holder = a lot of Kindle books.


saw a couple on ebay cheaper than 40
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Airdyne-Exercise-Bike-Magazine-Book-Rack-Stand_W0QQitemZ300399836804QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f139be84

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-AIRDYNE-BIKE-MAGAZINE-READING-BOOK-RACK-STAND_W0QQitemZ170448409163QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27af84524b


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool!  Thanks so much!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Cool! Thanks so much!


no problem..i read my kindle on mine all the time.i just dont work out my arms ..just hold the kindle and pedal...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

When hubby purchased the Schwinn Air Dyne for me 20+ years ago (after I burned up two previous inferior exercise bikes), he knew I was serious about it!  He made sure to buy the reading stand that attaches to the Air Dyne.  I don't know if it's still available in a store.  Perhaps Ebay has one.  I always read when I ride!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

skyblue said:


> . I don't know if it's still available in a store. Perhaps Ebay has one. I always read when I ride!


uuh..i just posted the two for sale on ebay a couple posts up


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lynninva said:


> This is a little different from what I think you were asking, but it is a book holder that you attach to the Airdyne. It holds the book at a higher level, above the console; it looks like the Kindle would fit on the ledge easily:
> 
> http://www.schwinnfitness.com/schwinn-fitness/accessories/racksstands/prdcdovr~90710/Schwinn+Airdyne+Reading+Stand.jsp
> 
> Amazon has some generic type book holders for exercise bikes. But it looks like you would not have access to the console with them.





Anne said:


> LOL I was just going to post this you beat me too it.


Me too! I'm glad I read down to see someone already posted it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> uuh..i just posted the two for sale on ebay a couple posts up


Yep, that's my book stand!  Works great! I love mine.


----------

